# Epsilon Mods - The SolarStorm DNA75C



## Rob Fisher

I have had my eye on a SolarStorm for a while... and they are the most beautiful mods you have ever seen (in my opinion anyway) and they are the smallest DNA75C mods around. They are made in Malaysia!

I am on the list and should get mine by the end of April! 

The fire buttons are made from semi-precious stones to match the stabilized wood!

Here are some pics of the SolarStorm!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

And here is the block earmarked for my mod! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Amir

price-wise what are we looking at?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> price-wise what are we looking at?



Don't know... but I would guess $800.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't know... but I would guess $800.


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> And here is the block earmarked for my mod! Boom!
> View attachment 124959


You have choosen one of the most beautifulest pieces of stabilized wood for that mod. Wow wow wow. Just thinking what a Limelight gloom would have looked liked in that makes me drool. Awaiting to see the final product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> You have choosen one of the most beautifulest pieces of stabilized wood for that mod. Wow wow wow. Just thinking what a Limelight gloom would have looked liked in that makes me drool. Awaiting to see the final product.



Yip I'm more than a little excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> And here is the block earmarked for my mod! Boom!
> View attachment 124959


That is just gorgeous
Can't wait to see the final product

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had my eye on a SolarStorm for a while... and they are the most beautiful mods you have ever seen (in my opinion anyway) and they are the smallest DNA75C mods around. They are made in Malaysia!
> 
> I am on the list and should get mine by the end of April!
> 
> The fire buttons are made from semi-precious stones to match the stabilized wood!
> 
> Here are some pics of the SolarStorm!
> View attachment 124950
> View attachment 124951
> View attachment 124952
> View attachment 124953
> View attachment 124954
> View attachment 124955
> View attachment 124956
> View attachment 124957
> View attachment 124958


Dibs if you need a kidney

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, that is gorgeous @Rob Fisher 

It looks stunning and looks like it will be very comfortable in the hand!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Braki

O wow. That is beautiful. Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's finished.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

I have been watching Nicholas go through design and build of these new solar storms, he puts a awful lot of work and effort into he’s mods and it shows. These storms look beautiful and are so small for a DNA 75C. If memory serves these will range from $650 and up depending on the block and stone used.

Beautiful block Rob, can see it now with light blue strips and a Topaz or labradorite in the fire button........ oh $@#%, here it starts.

Think my plankton needs a baby brother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first Juma SolarStorm in the world just arrived! This is the mod of the year for me! So damn beautiful!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> The first Juma SolarStorm in the world just arrived! This is the mod of the year for me! So damn beautiful!
> View attachment 130297
> View attachment 130298
> View attachment 130299
> View attachment 130300
> View attachment 130301
> View attachment 130302
> View attachment 130303


That is pretty and only happy vapes from it @Rob Fisher 

My question is what happened to the block from the second post? Why did you decide on the juma?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

antonherbst said:


> That is pretty and only happy vapes from it @Rob Fisher
> 
> My question is what happened to the block from the second post? Why did you decide on the juma?


Rob never gets one of something.I think there should be more on the way..........

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> That is pretty and only happy vapes from it @Rob Fisher
> 
> My question is what happened to the block from the second post? Why did you decide on the juma?



That one is still being made... I wanted the Juma one first! 

It will be waiting for me when I return!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

That is one sick looking mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

Wow. Love the fire button, this is what Gandalf would vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

OMG @Rob Fisher , this is gorgeous!
It has curves and is a real looker
Love the silver finishes on the front
Wow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is part of the Team going to Stuttgart!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> This is part of the Team going to Stuttgart!
> View attachment 130478



That is the trinity of set ups @Rob Fisher, im still head over heals over that SolarStorm, my mouth kinda salivates when i see it. 

When you back id love to meet for lunch cause i want to TOUCH it(yeah sounded wrong in my head to)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

jm10 said:


> That is the trinity of set ups @Rob Fisher, im still head over heals over that SolarStorm, my mouth kinda salivates when i see it.
> 
> When you back id love to meet for lunch cause i want to TOUCH it(yeah sounded wrong in my head to)



Sure thing @jm10! Ribs and Coffee at Oscars!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing @jm10! Ribs and Coffee at Oscars!



Sounds like a plan, 600g ribs black coffee and SolarStorm...... the stuff dreams are made of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

